# Question for the SSBBWs



## Frank Castle (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi, i've always thought about this, so heres my question: Do any of you have any side effects from being so big, like diabeties for example? I'm sorry if this seems too personal, but i'm just curious.


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

None that I know of.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 1, 2005)

Frank Castle said:


> Hi, i've always thought about this, so heres my question: Do any of you have any side effects from being so big, like diabeties for example? I'm sorry if this seems too personal, but i'm just curious.



I am happy to say I am not diabetic, have great blood sugar levels overall. No cholesterol problems, perfect blood pressure and the like.

I do have water retention because I never drink enough water, but I got that all fixed up with drinking Crystal Light now to get water in my system. Other then that, everything else is A-OK


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 1, 2005)

No diabetes or high cholesterol here, but I do have problems with cellulitus every now and again and aches and pains. I've been a big gal all my life, so it's bound to happen that i have aches and pains.


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

What exactly is cellulitus or whatever it's called? I've heard a lot of people talk about it.


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Oct 1, 2005)

I don't have diabetes and my cholesterol level is surprisingly low. I have been on blood pressure medication since 1991 and the same low dosage (10mg) has kept my blood pressure in check.

I do experience back pain when standing or walking any distance but I do pretty good for someone 550 lbs.


----------



## Transplanted.Magnolia (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi Everyone! I developed lymphedema about 10 years ago, so my lower legs swell. I am 28 years old, and so far, other aspects of my health are within normal range. I weigh 530 pounds, so I know that odds are against me, and I am facing a plethera of possible heath related challenges. It can be scary to think about, but my entire life I have been overweight. I haven't let it keep me from living well, and I do the best I can to remain active.


----------



## eljay (Oct 1, 2005)

Well - we're all on your side her i think TM!


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 1, 2005)

I do have knee issues and my orthopedist told me to continue working out in the pool and lose some weight. Blood sugar is better than fine, cholestrol is really good my only other issue is slightly elevated blood pressure. Hypertension runs in my family so I have to be careful. I do have to say I am active for my size and I like to walk around despite the damage in my left knee.


----------



## KML (Oct 1, 2005)

I have sleep apnea, diabetes, high blood pressure, arthritis and lymphedema. Being fat is no fun!


----------



## Tina (Oct 2, 2005)

I don't think it's possible to be my age and have been as large as I've been and not have *some* effects of higher weights, even if they're minimal. But them's the breaks -- everyone has their challenges, no matter what size they are. My cholesterol is great, though I do have to take HBP medicine. I'm trying to get to the point where I don't need them, though. I have almost no cartilege in my left knee and some real problems with the right one -- but then, I ran a lot at 350 lbs, even (I'm now a bit under 350, but this was 18 years ago, so...). Used to love to run, and I still miss it to this day, but running at that weight did me no favors; neither did squatting, as both of those activities ruined my knees.

I have some syndromes, like chronic fatigue and fibromyalgia, that are not caused by being supersize, but do exacerbate it. I have to say that all in all, I'm doing much, much better than I was a year ago, after having lost some weight, and continuing to lose at a slow pace.

Anyway, are you curious because this excites you, or what?


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 2, 2005)

So far so good. I recognize that obesity carries certain health risks so I have regular exams and my doctor says I'm healthier than many of his thin patients. I do get sore legs and feet after a long day at the office, but nothing my husband can't fix up with a nice massage. I think a positive attitude helps in my general well being, but as I approach 50 I'm sure the years will take their toll. My only major annoyance is I get the hiccups a lot, probably because I each too much or too fast or both (blush) but otherwise I doubt it's weight related. Oh well, extra jiggles I suppose.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 2, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> What exactly is cellulitus or whatever it's called? I've heard a lot of people talk about it.



Curvy,

Cellulitus is infection of the leg. Usually the leg gets red and swells and is accompanied by fever. It plagues maybe of us bbw/ssbbws and if caught and treated properly is "dealable". The problem is many don't realize what's happening and/or let it go too long and the infection can spread and cause more damage.

I personally didn't have any problems with cellulitus until about 10 years ago I got flesh eating strep. Thankfully my doctor caught it very early, and after spending 9 days in the hospital on some VERY potent antibiotics and another month on bed rest and another 2 months on strong oral antibiotics, i came away with no visible side-effects. Although now, because the lymph nodes were destroyed in that leg, anytime there is "something going around" ie colds, etc they settle in my leg rather than a cold because that leg is the weakest part due to no lymph nodes. 

So while it's a pain in the tush and can usually be dealt with by rest and antibiotics, it's certainly not something to ignore.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 2, 2005)

I have a great doctor, and his whole deal is "preventive" approach. He doesn't harp on my weight at all, but he does put effort into making sure to ease any issues that, if present for many years, could make my later years more difficult... if that makes sense. 

So anyway, when I went on BC around 19, my BP went to about 10 points above normal. We left it that way for a couple of years, but when it didn't level back down, he told me I could either go off of the pill (which I take for medical reasons), or I could go on a low dose BP med. I chose the BP med, and have been on one ever since... like Cindy, very low mg, and it does the trick just fine. If I should come off of BC, I might be able to stop it, but it's been over 15 years now and all is well. My blood vessels and heart aren't working as hard, and that will keep them in better shape for the rest of my life.

My choles. level was similar... low and under forever, then it creeped up a little bit over about 5 years. He suggested starting a med to lower it, so I did, and now my bad is super low, and my good is even higher than it was... so I'm all set there. Another thing... let's keep things clear for the later years, better to start now than try to correct a more difficult problem in 20 years.

My BS is totally fine, thank goodness... because it does run in my family, so it's something I worry about, and will deal with it primarily with diet if it becomes an issue for me. 

So, I think overall, for being the size I am (for close to 20 years now), I'm doing just great... living and loving life, and aware enough to know that it's important for me to do what I can to prevent issues later by treating things appropriately now.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Annmarie, I thought lower dosages of the pill were rendered ineffecutal by "excess" weight. I thought fat women needed higher amounts because it wouldn't regulate one's cycle correctly.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 2, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> Annmarie, I thought lower dosages of the pill were rendered ineffecutal by "excess" weight. I thought fat women needed higher amounts because it wouldn't regulate one's cycle correctly.




I was referring to low doses on the BP med, but I am actually on a very low dose BC pill as well... it's a menopausal pill by definition, but my OB put me on it because they wanted the least bioreactive they had in order to avoid any further BP issues. I've been on low dose (2 different ones over time) for ... hell, over 8 years at least. 

No problems for me at all, plus I've had two different OBs put me on them... so I'd say that whole stronger for bigger may be a fallacy? Dunno for sure though.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 6, 2005)

Frank, 

At 421 pounds, diabetes is a problem that I have developed. Non-insulin dependant, a couple of pills a day and I am under control. As for aches and pains the normal kind for someone of my size, feet, back and knees tend to bother me when standing for walking for longer periods of time. In all I am fairly mobile, my job requires that I travel some and I can make it through most of the major airports without collapsing (which is my yardstick J ) Ohhh another chronic complaint would be the darn bruises on my big butt from those small airplane seats! I think this is a great question. If you want to spend your live with a big woman you need to know what that means to her. Just to let you know if you are traveling on a plane and are lucky enough to be seated next to a SSBBW, offer to put up the arm rest and share a bit of your seat! I know I appreciate that offer.


----------



## CaramelThunder (Oct 6, 2005)

im on BP meds but ive been on those for years for my migraines i have no problems with diabetes or cholesterol


----------



## Juice (Oct 6, 2005)

I do not know whether I can be considered a true SSBBW, but at my size I think I am..

I am too young to face health problems. The only difference I have noticed since I put on some additional weight is that my stamina is not the same as before. I used to walk for miles and never get winded, now I need to make frequent stops to catch my breath back and sometimes I lose my balance. 

Other than that, I am fine healthwise. Now society-wise and fat-friendly-wise I am not fine. I avoid going to places if I know that chairs will not be armless, I still feel ashamed to ask for another chair just because 'I am too fat for your chairs'  
Last time I travelled I needed a seatbelt extenter. I did not ask for one though. I passed the seatbelt under my belly (not over it) and pulled it as much as I could and then fastened it. 
Clothes are difficult to find. And when I find clothes they are the wrong fit. As I have a big - low belly, I need long tops to cover it. I missed wearing jeans.


----------



## kitsypuff (Oct 6, 2005)

I have back problems, noisy knees, and plantar fasciitis, and I only weigh 333, but I'm very sedentary. (Hee hee... I'm new here -- don't think I've ever used the word "only" in reference to my weight before...  ) My cholesterol and blood sugar are okay as far as I know, but I haven't checked lately. I get very sleepy when I eat sugary or high-carb foods -- might have some sort of pre-diabetic condition. I've been diagnosed with borderline high blood pressure, but I smoked a lot at the time. Oughta go get checked out, but I'm thinking I should probably have health insurance first, just in case...

Juice, I hear ya' on the seating issue... Last time I flew, the monkey who checked my bags in outside the airport called in to the gate and narc-ed me out, and when I got there, this stormtrooper scruffed me up in front of all the other waiting passengers, marched me down the plank and made me try on the damn seatbelt. I was mortified, and pissed. Even though I was sitting next to my petite sister, who didn't mind a little overlap, they said that if I even needed an extender I'd have to pay for another ticket. Bastards. Anyway, that, and I have just a handful of movie theaters I can go to, and I have to avoid most restaurant booths and certain chair designs, and skip concerts and events that are held at venues with the stingy seating and the mean pinchy armrests. Harumph.

Sounds like we have similar clothing issues, too. I've found some stuff I like if you ever want to compare notes.


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 6, 2005)

At my peak weight I was literally falling apart. Chronic lower back, hip, knee, ankle, and foot pain. Type 2 diabetes that was not responding well to oral meds, so the next stop was insulin. Severe fatigue and loss of stamina to the point where I could barely walk from one end of my apartment to the other. Hypertension, sleep disturbances (the pain in my back was so bad I could not sleep on my back, if I slept on my side, my weight crushed my ribs and caused excruciating pain there too. I had to sleep a few hours at a time, get up, toss down some prescription pain meds, stay up until the pain passed, and then try and sleep some more.) Also recurring infections of the skin, a couple bouts with cellulitis, tissue degradation and chronic fungal infections between skin folds, ongoing issues with pitting edema of the legs and lower stomach, serious issues with poor circulation in my hanging belly mass which almost caused me to have to undergo a radical panniculectomy to prevent tissue necrosis. 

Now, I'm smaller, but currently still supersized. The only serious problems are the diabetes and weight-bearing joint pain. But the oral meds for type 2 seem to be managing my blood glucose, and I can manage my joint pain to a functional level with OTC pain meds. I'm hoping to eventually go med-free, but at least the problems I have now are for the most part manageable. 

Tracy


----------



## Amazon Kelli (Oct 6, 2005)

Frank Castle said:


> Hi, i've always thought about this, so heres my question: Do any of you have any side effects from being so big, like diabeties for example? I'm sorry if this seems too personal, but i'm just curious.


*Hey Frank,.,Im 6'1 and over 470lbs. I do not have any ailments at this time as a direct result of my weight. I guess I have been lucky----so far *


----------



## moonvine (Oct 6, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> Annmarie, I thought lower dosages of the pill were rendered ineffecutal by "excess" weight. I thought fat women needed higher amounts because it wouldn't regulate one's cycle correctly.



I have been on the pill for years (the same low dose brand/type at weights from 160 to ~300) and none of my doctors has ever mentioned this.

Also I have no health problems whatsoever, and I stay active. I love SCUBA diving and my next plan is to learn karate. I think that helps a lot.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh the ugly head of health and SSBBW ism. Well, lets see. I didn't get cellulits intill l begin to loose weight from my first time being 600lbs When I got to about 500 I had my first case but this was after 3 days non stop driving. I do know for a fact cellulits does not discriminate in just fat people alone. Cellulits is an old and young alike disease, Fat and thin alike disease. I haven't had to many health issues other than cellulits till this last year. This last year as brought on an increased heart rate (something my thin doctor also suffers from, which has infected my migraines and may cause me to become a diabetic. When my pulse races it seems like my hole system messes up. My doctor is a gem. He never tells me about my weight, he always tells me that I am looking nice or lovely I believe is his word. Now his nurse is another story. She is always on me to loose weight. Well, I keep on being a chocolate loving cuttie. YOU bet. The only real problem I have being a ssbbw is not enough places and things excessable to me.. Being a tall ssbbw is even worse .. Cars for instance..


----------



## seavixen (Oct 6, 2005)

Nope.

I have a mild knee problem, but that's from an accident some years ago that I never had anything done about, and certain chair/bench/etc. heights will put stress on it. Since I moved away from the coast I've been super healthy


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 6, 2005)

seavixen said:


> Nope.
> 
> I have a mild knee problem, but that's from an accident some years ago that I never had anything done about, and certain chair/bench/etc. heights will put stress on it. Since I moved away from the coast I've been super healthy



I have a knee injury also and noticed that chairs low to the ground aggravate it. So many seats are made that way too. boo.


----------



## MellieD (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm over 400lbs and suffer (yes suffer) from insulin-resistant diabetes. My diabetes is surprisingly aggressive and has caused my potassium levels to rise to the point that I suffered from some serious heart arythmias this past weekend that resulted in a TIA....a mini-stroke. Luckily, there was no permanent damage. My diabetes meds (specifically Glucophage) has caused some liver damage, so now I'm unable to take the Glucophage AND my cholesterol medication since both are filtered through the liver.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 8, 2005)

(((((Melster))))) I hope you're getting good medical care. We want you around for a long time!

Given my size I feel very lucky to have escaped (so far) a lot of things doctors always seem to expect me to have. Usually they're quite surprised. No diabetes (though it runs in my family, so it's a worry), good blood pressure, good cholesterol. However, I do have sleep apnea (treated) and lymphedema in my upper legs, which is a giant pain and makes walking uncomfortable. I really hate the way the latter impedes my life.

After about 375, my mobility changed, but so did my lifestyle, so I'm not sure which came first. At that weight I went on six-mile hikes and walked a mile to work every day. Not something I'd do now.


----------



## Aurora (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm currently about 350 and I take a blood pressure medication daily, and it keeps it all good. I don't mind taking a pill a day if it means I can stay fat and happy. 

~Aurora


----------



## missaf (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm currently around 300, and 5'9. I'm working on overall health tho, since I was diagnosed with PCOS, I want to maintain a healthy outlook and healthy weight for my future chances of having and enjoying my kids.


----------



## MellieD (Oct 9, 2005)

Thank you, Miss Rainy ma'am (((((((((RainMeister))))))))))) I'm doing everything my doc tells me to do, so my hopes are very high that things will get back to "normal" soon. I know WLS is a dirty concept to some, but, for me, it's a neccessity. I've been approved and am just waiting for my psych evals and nutrition counseling.


----------

